# Ear infections



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

My girls have had 2 infections in the last 4 months. My vet said to get a bottle of "swim ear" from the drugstore and use once a week to keep their ears dried out. Anyone else do this? I turned on my daughters sprinkler toy in the backyard yesterday, and of course Missy and Ash got totally soaked. Hopefully the swim ear will prevent the moisture in the ear. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

What food do you feed? If you feed grain inclusive, it can encourage yeast growth, resulting in ear infections. I feed grain free free, and Potsie has never had an ear infection, knock on wood. Some dogs also need to eat a potato free diet, to cut down on the carbs.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Cheese can also aggravate ear issues. Peeves is allergic to cheese and it showed in his ears.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

This is slightly off-topic, but Jazz had a persistent ear infection last month. Our regular vet and the vet at the emergency clinic prescribed EAS-Otic for two cycles of treatment. The third time, our regular vet's partner put some kind of medication-impregnated wax in both ears. We didn't have to do anything at home, and ten days later, both ears were clear. It made a real mess of the hair on her ears, but it worked. (He did say some of the local vets considered the wax treatment akin to voodoo, but that's what I'll want in the future, if, Dog forbid, she has another ear infection.)


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

They eat grain free. They eat Natural Balance Alpha lamb chicken and rabbit formula. It does have sweet potato and potato in it. They are 5 months old now and their ears are a TON better than when I got them at 6 weeks old. Missy's ears were plucked and Ash's ears weren't plucked when I got them. They HATE getting them plucked and I have to get the vet to do it as it is a total insane fiasco when it's done. Hopefully the swim ear will do the trick. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Teresa23 (Jun 7, 2013)

Routine ear cleaning can help prevent ear infections in dogs. It is not common for a dog to develop an ear infection, some dogs could get chronic ear infections. For this contact your veterinarian will guide you better.


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Ralph had a couple back to back ear infections when he was younger. Now I keep his ears plucked and use a drying/ph balancing type ear cleaner I get from the vets office. I make sure not to get water in the ear when bathing and after all swims he gets the ear cleaner. No infections since.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

We've been using Zymox Otic on Beau's chronically gunky ear for 5 days now, and I'm seeing results already. I bought the version with hydrocortisone 1%, and he's definitely scratching less. He also seems to be fine when I squirt it in his ear canals -- he went crazy with the other stuff we've tried. (And we tried everthing, including an allergy test and change to recommended food. And he was already grain free before that.) The suggested treatment course is one week, but it sure looks like this stuff lives up to all the positive reviews.

Zymox Otic on Amazon


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

I use an antibiotic/steroid/anti-fungal combo med when they get them. It works wonders! I am bringing them Monday for a groom and ear plucking. They have never been to the groomer before as I am the one who always does it. I'm just unable to do the feet and the face. Also I want to get Ash a Mohawk. She will look so cute. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

*Mystic Ear*

When Bentley was young he had many ear infections. We changed to grain free food and use ZMystic Ear between grooming. Once a week and his ears have no bad odor. Hope it helps


----------



## bura4 (Jul 25, 2010)

Igor used to have recurring ear infections until I had him tested for food allergies - and we have clean ears now! He once brought something from the show - but a wash made of colloidal silver mixed with apple cider vinegar helped tremendously and we didn't have to use any antibiotics or antifungal drugs at all. I would say recurrent ear problems are indicative of some sort of allergy.


----------

